# MTB-AG IGS Hamm



## Bonnekessel (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mountainbiker der IGS Hamm und angschlossenen Sportvereine (SG Sieg),

in diesem Forum könnt ihr euch nun austauschen, Verabredungen treffen, Fragen zu technischen Problemen stellen, oder einfach mal eure Erlebnisse auf dem Bike schildern ....

Also los geht´s

Euer Lehrer Bonnekessel


----------



## Kevinator93 (18. Januar 2008)

Hubert, danke für die Würstchen  

kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex94 (18. Januar 2008)

JA ich wollte nur sagen danke hubert für die Würstchen.


----------



## MAX95 (18. Januar 2008)

So jetzt bin ich auch drin


----------



## dirty jumper (18. Januar 2008)

danke Hubert für die Würstchen


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Januar 2008)

So, das scheint ja zu klappen. Ich möchte mich natürlich auch nochmal bei Hubert und seinen Jungs für die Gastfreundschaft bedanken. Ist schon eine tolle Truppe die wir da haben 

Gruß Bonnekessel

P.S. Unter dem Pseudonym Dirt Jumper steckt Felix R.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2008)

Schöne Tour gestern mit euch.  
Hubert,danke für die Lecker Wurst. 

Marcel (Wurzel) und ich haben noch einige km draufgelegt.


----------



## Vizepräsident (21. Januar 2008)

Wie es gab Würstchen... .Nich futtern, trainieren sollt ihr.Nehmt euch mal en Beispiel am flämischen Löwen und dem Wurzelglätter , die haben wenigstens noch en paar Km drangehangen.

hoffe dass ich auch mal wieder Zeit hab mitzufahren.
bis dann


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Januar 2008)




----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen WPF 7,

heute ist ein richtiges "Schittwetter"!

Daher wird nicht gefahren.

Wir reparieren oder gucken einen Film "Cyclomania"

Gruß Bonnekessel


----------



## Alex94 (11. März 2008)

Hallo
Endlich Ferien hat jemand bock mit mir zu fahren?? 
Aber dan bitte nicht so langweilige wege z.B. keine straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex94 (11. März 2008)

Hallo
Ich hätte ma eine frage bei den poisonbike-cup beim rennen in Boos fahren wir (U15) über die Brücke??


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. März 2008)

Hammer Mountainbiker trumpfen groß auf

Siege für Luca Rippholz und Michael Bonnekessel  Alex Schäfer übernimmt Gesamtführung

Beim dritten Lauf zum Poisonbikecup 2008 zeigte sich das Wetter wenig bikerfreundlich. Nachdem es schon die ganze Nacht regnete hörte es auch am Tage nicht auf und verwandelte die ohnehin schon technische Strecke in Boss in ein Schlammbad, das den Fahrer fahrtechnisch und konditionell alles abverlangte.

MTB-AG der IGS Hamm überzeugt

Als erste Startgruppe gingen die U 15 Fahrer ins Rennen. Mit Jerome Janzen, Alex Schäfer und Luca Rippholz hatte die MTB-AG der IGS Hamm 3 Eisen im Feuer. Die Runde der U 15-Fahrer war leicht verkürzt. Nach einem spannenden Rennverlauf überquerte Luca Rippholz als erster die Ziellinie vor dem Koblenzer Phillip Zwanenburg. Alex Schäfer landete auf Rang 3. Jerome Janzen startete trotz leichter Erkältung und landete auf Platz 5. Weil der Gesamtführende Ben Zwiehoff fehlte, übernahm Alex Schäfer die Führung in der Gesamtwertung. Für das Finale sind alle hochmotiviert.

Bonnekessel vorzeitig Gesamtsieger

Als klarer Favorit ging Seriensieger Michael Bonnekessel, der für das Team Berg Germany fährt, ins Rennen und versuchte gleich vom Start weg einen Vorsprung herauszufahren, doch der Südwestmeister Jürgen Scholtes vom Orbea Racing Team ließ sich nicht abschütteln, sondern erhöhte seinerseits den Druck auf Bonnekessel. Das Tempo war in den ersten Rennen so hoch, dass beide schon nach 2 Runden an der Spitze des zuvor gestarteten Senioren-1-Starterfeldes vorbeizogen. Nach 4 von insgesamt 7 Runden konnte sich Bonnekessel dann aber doch absetzen und fuhr das Rennen kontrolliert zu Ende. Seine sicher einmalige Siegesserie baute der Münsteraner damit auf 23 Siege in Folge aus und sicherte sich vorzeitig zum 6. Mal in Folge den Gesamtsieg dieser beliebten Winter-MTB-Rennserie. Weiter geht es für Bonnekessel am 6.April in Koblenz-Arzheim, wo unweit der Festung Ehrenbreitstein das Finale zum Poisonbike-Cup ausgetragen wird.

Weitere Infos unter: www.poisonbike-cup.de


----------



## Alex94 (17. März 2008)

cooler bericht


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jeromeM41 (17. März 2008)

toller bericht


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. April 2008)

und hier kommt die Maus ... nee der Felix http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3629595/Felix_kriegts_aufs_Maul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2008)

Ist aber alles Ok, oder?


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. April 2008)




----------



## Bonnekessel (7. April 2008)

Was ist den das für eine Hautkrankheit?


----------



## Alex94 (7. April 2008)

oh man felix lol


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. April 2008)

guckt mal hier: http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=16510&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Vizepräsident (8. April 2008)

@Luca: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gesamtsieg!
@bonne: Machs doch mal spannend und schieb von Start weg dein bike , dann ham die anderen wenigstens auch ne kleine Chance 

Cooler Crash vom Felix , hoffentlich nichts schlimmes passiert.

gruß

Vize


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. April 2008)

Hallo Luca,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 14. Geburtstag.
Bonne


----------



## Alex94 (9. April 2008)

Luca 
auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Vizepräsident (9. April 2008)

Hallo Luca,

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lass dich reichlich beschenken und feier schön.

  

viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. April 2008)

Eintrag 345: http://www.berg-ziege.de/tinc?key=hdqe6DlM&start=-1&reverse=1


Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (13. April 2008)

guck ma  hier:  www.mtb-vulkaneifel.de 

nach unten scrollen und dann U 15

HIer die PM:

Hallo zusammen,

meine Jungs von der MTB-AG machen mich richtig stolz!



MTB-AG der IGS HAMM wieder ganz oben


Der Poisonbike-Cup ist kaum zu Ende da beginnt die nächste Cross-Country-Serie in Rheinland-Pfalz. Zum Auftakt kamen wieder über 150 Mountainbiker auch aus den benachbarten Bundesländern nach Bekond bei Trier. Die berüchtige Strecke im "Dschungel von Bekond" wurde aufgrund der feuchten Witterung etwas entschärft, um Natur und Fahrer nicht unnötig zu gefährden. Die Anstiege waren durchweg fahrbar, doch der tiefe Boden kostete gehörig Kraft und die Abfahrten erforderten hohe Konzentration und Steuerkünste.

Als erste Startgruppe gingen die U 15 Fahrer auf die Strecke. Gleich nach der Einführungsrunde setzten sich die Mountainbiker der IGS Hamm, angeführt von Alexander Schäfer, an die Spitze und setzen sich rasch vom Rest des Feldes ab. Nach einer Runde ging Luca Rippholz an die Spitze und Jerome Janzen und Alexander Schäfer folgten dicht dahinter. Nach 4 Runden kamen sie in gleicher Reihenfolge fast im Sekundentakt ins Ziel. Luca Rippholz wurde somit seiner Favoritenrolle gerecht. "Bei der Siegerehrung war ich schon mächtig stolz, dass alle Podiumsplätze mit meinen MTB-AG Bikern besetzt waren, sagte AG-Leiter und Lehrer Michael Bonnekessel.

Bonnekessel schafft den Jubiläumssieg

Im Hauptrennen gingen dann alle anderen Alterklassen zusammen auf eine ca. 7,5 km lange Strecke, die pro Runde etwa 200 Höhenmeter aufwies. MIt etwas Verspätung machten sich etwa 150 Biker auf die tiefe und rutschige Strecke. Michael Bonnekessel vom Team Berg Germany setzte sich zusammen mit den Herrenelitefahrern Christian Fischer und Marius Lembeck vom holländischen Univega-Racing-Team rasch vom Feld ab. Und alle drei kamen nach 5 km am höchsten Punkt der Strecke an und gingen in den Downhill. Michael Bonnekessel verlor aufgrund dann einer schlechten Reifenwahl den Anschluss an die beiden Univegafahrer und konzentrierte sich auf eine sturzfreie Abfahrt und ging mit etwa 300 Meter Rückstand in die 2. von insgesamt 4 zu fahrenden Runden. In dem langen Anstieg konnte er sich an die führenden Fahrer wieder heranarbeiten und am höchsten Punkt hatte er das Loch fast wieder zu gefahren. In der Abfahrt verlor er wieder den Anschluss und ging erneut mit Rückstand in den Anstieg. Mit einer berherzten Attacke ergriff er erneut die Initiative fuhr wieder auf, doch Christian Fischer erkannte dies setzte sich seinerseits von seinen Teamgefährten und Bonnekessel ab. Nach kurzer Erhlungsphase trat Bonnekessel erneut an und ließ zur Mitte des Anstieges Marius Lembeck zurück und ging als Gesamtzweiter in die Abfahrt. Diesmal konnte er seine Position in der Abfahrt verteidigen und kam als Gesamtzweiter und Sieger der Seniorenklasse mit großen Vorsprung ins Ziel und feierte seinen 25. Sieg in Folge. "Es ist einfach zu schön um war zu sein, erst legen meine Jungs so ein Rennen hin und ich gewinne dann auch noch. Da ist einem das schlechte Wetter und die Kälte echt egal, freute sich Bonnekessel nach seinem Pflichtsieg. 


Michael Bonnekessel


----------



## scar007 (13. April 2008)

sorry für die blöde Frage, aber Hamm für die Stadt? (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamm)


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. April 2008)

Nee,

Im Westerwald gibt es ein Hamm, besser Hamm (Sieg).

Dort leite ich seit 8 Jahren an der *I*ntegrierten *G*esamt *S*chule eine Mountainbike Arbeitsgemeinschaft.

Kurz: MTB-AG IGS Hamm

Verstanden?


----------



## Alex94 (28. April 2008)

das war gestern ein cooles rennen oder


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. April 2008)

Alex94 schrieb:


> das war gestern ein cooles rennen oder



Glückwunsch zum 2.


----------



## Alex94 (28. April 2008)

anfaenger64 wer bist du


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. April 2008)

Klasse Leistung von Luca und Alex!

Spitze!

Schade, dass Jerome nicht dabei sein konnte

Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. April 2008)

Das ist der Manfred R. der Pa von Flo.
Alles klar

Das Rennen auf dem Lieserpfad war der Hammer 

Ich war auch super zufrieden und bei MCD richtig hungrig!

AG rules

Bonne


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. April 2008)

Alex94 schrieb:


> anfaenger64 wer bist du



ich war die letzten beiden Do mit bei der AG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex94 (29. April 2008)

aha ok


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. April 2008)

Luca ist jetzt auch bei den Weißkitteln! Krankenhaus AK!

Abflug mit 40 km/h ins Schotterbett 

Einziger Wermutstrophen ...es ist nicht bei der AG passiert, sodass ich wohl keine Formulare ausfüllen muss 

aber ... danach ...hm muss wohl zum dritten Mal meinem Chef erklären, das da ein Schüler vom Rad gefallen ist und ...

GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## Alex94 (30. April 2008)

oh man luca was machste 
und auch gute besserung


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. April 2008)

He Luca, gute Besserung.
Es ist leider so, aber auch sowas gehört zu unserem Sport.


----------



## Alex94 (4. Mai 2008)

voll geil den emc rennen in mehren/daun 1. platz geil


----------



## Alex94 (8. Mai 2008)

Herr Bonnekessel 
Wie viel kostet noch ma ein AG-Triko (kurzarm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Mai 2008)

Glückwunsch zum Sieg

35 Euro Kaution


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2008)

AG im TV

http://www.waeller-brisant.kuuk24.de/


----------



## Alex94 (14. Mai 2008)

so jetzt lag ich auch noch na tol


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Mai 2008)

luca beim NRW-Cup vorne!!!

LEADERTRIKOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke


----------



## Vizepräsident (19. Mai 2008)

Glückwunsch Luca!

Weiter so!!!


viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Alex94 (25. Mai 2008)

bald ist es so weit die EM nur noch eine Woche JAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Mai 2008)

Nur wenn du endlich mit Köpfchen fährst hast du ne Chance!

Aber denk daran, dass Luca und du ins Ziel kommen und nicht wie unsere anderen beiden Teamkollegen sich in der 3.drittten Runde sich gegenseitig abrasieren, dass beide ausscheiden.  

Da gehört schon eine Menge "   " sag ich lieber nicht als Lehrer dazu, so einen SCheiXX zu verzapfen.
Aber aus Schaden wird man klug.

Was haben eigentlich Stefan und Ingo angestellt? Die hatten wohl auch Bodenkontakt nach dem Zielsprint?
Gruß Bonne


----------



## Alex94 (26. Mai 2008)

Ja der Jngo ist dem Stefan nach dem ziel reingefafahren


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Herr Bonnekessel,

wie geht es denn in Pracht nach dem Wurzelsepp weiter?

Ich finde den Prachter-Schlange-DH und die steile Heike nicht so richtig  

Liebe Grüße 

Delgado


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2008)

links unterhalb des sportplatzes

vor dem Wald dann kurz rechts und nach 20 m links in den jetzt breiteren, weil freigeschnittenen Trail 2 mal rechts, dann links und vor der Stufe links abbiegen, aber passe auf. Die Wurzeln schmeissen dich über den Lenker, wenn du nicht aufpasst.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex94 (29. Mai 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn
es regnet nein  nein nein nein nein


----------



## Alex94 (29. Mai 2008)

neeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn
es regnet nein nein nein


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2008)

Alex94 schrieb:


> neeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn
> es regnet nein nein nein


 
*Ja mehr davon   *


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2008)

Als Fahrer im Rennen liebe ich den Regen... aber bis Sonntag 15.30 muss es trocken bleiben, dann kann es ruhig regnen, da ist eine Abkühlung schon angenehm, gell Pierre


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2008)

Ja OK so, ich liebe RegenRennen.


----------



## Alex94 (30. Mai 2008)

Ja im rennen geht es ja aber sonst ne


----------



## Alex94 (30. Mai 2008)

nein 
jetzt gewittert es noch


----------



## Rippi94 (30. Mai 2008)

So Alex, jetzt bleib mal cool:
du bist ein sehr guter Fahrer. Du hast Heimvorteil und kennst Stock und Stein. Scheiß auf den Regen, Du kennst die Stecke!
Bonne hat Dir gute Ratschläge gegeben, die sehr wichtig sind. 
Wir drücken Dir die Daumen und feuern Dich an!
Mach jetzt!

Susi Rippholz


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. Juni 2008)

Alex94 schrieb:


> nein
> jetzt gewittert es noch



Ja, es hat richtig gekracht heute! SUPERHELD ALEX!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juni 2008)

Alexander und meine Tochter Anna haben ihr Rennen in Pracht gewonnen und sind damit die Gewinner der âEuropean Challenge of Mountainbikingâ aus unseren Reihen.
Diana und Pepe belegten je einen sehr guten 2.Platz!
Mein GlÃ¼ckwunsch an die 4!
In der Teamwertung liegen wir souverÃ¤n auf Platz Nummer 1. Dicht hinter uns lauert aber Betzdorf, daher merkt euch schon mal den 9.8.2008 vor, dann rocken wir in Altenkirchen beim 4. Lauf zum Berg-German-A-Cup.

SchÃ¶ne Ferien Euer Ag-Leiter Bonnekessel


Hier die Rennen in Juni

8.6 NRW-Cup Grafschaft
13.6-15.6 Bike-Festival in Willingen

Hier die Rennen in Juli

6.7              NRW-Cup in Hagen bei Dortmund
12./13.7       NRW-Cup in Saalhausen

Schaut immer mal wieder auf www.berg-german-a-cup.de rein.

Treffpunkte im  Juni

Datum	Dienstag immer 15.00	Datum	Donnerstag immer 15.45
3.6	Imhausen bei Marco	5.6	Haus der Kultur am Synagogenplatz in Hamm
10.6	Roth (Bolzplatz)	12.6	FÃ¼rthen gegenÃ¼ber Rodeo
17.6        Hilgenroth	19.6 
Haus der Kultur am Synagogenplatz

Schulmeisterschaften 2008

âZeitfahren Beulskopfâ

anschl. Sommerfest am Turm (dazu benÃ¶tige ich Eltern, die bereit sind ein Grillfest am Raiffeisenturm zu organisieren. Bitte per email bei mir bis zum 10.6 melden. Danke


----------



## Alex94 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Herr Bonnekessel 
können sie ihren Freund noch ma fragen ob der das macht mt dem Download vom Rennen


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juni 2008)

Unser neues Logo








DANKE SEBI!!!!


----------



## Vizepräsident (17. Juni 2008)

Wow. 

cooles design. 
Da mach ich mir en Jersey mit 

gruß

Vize


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle Zeitfahrer übermorgen. Hier eine kleine Rechenaufgabe, deren Ergebnis selbst mich alten Sack verblüfft!

@Bonne: jeder, der am Ziel das Ergebnis weiss, 10sec. Gutschrift? 

@Schüler: Aufgabe: eine 10 km lange Steigung soll hin und wieder zurück mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20km/h gefahren werden, dann gibt der Lehrer B. eine 1. 
Der Schüler A bewältigt den Hinweg mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 10 km/h, Schüler L. mit 12 km/h.

Wie schnell müssen beide durchschnittlich wieder hinunter rasen, um noch die 1 zu bekommen? 

cu
Manni


----------



## Alex94 (17. Juni 2008)

Richtig geiles Logo nicht schlecht haben sie das selber gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juni 2008)

Alex in der Presse
http://www.ak-kurier.de/akkurier/www/newsprint.php?nid=2965
gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juli 2008)

Moin Jungs,

bin zurück aus dem Urlaub!

1. Die neuen Trikots und Hosen sind da!!

Vorbestellte können nach Absprache abgeholt werden. Bitte PM schreiben!

2. Ich habe ein Paar Sidi Schuhe Größe 45 aber eher 44 zu verschenken. Die haben zwar schon lange die besten Tage hinter sich, aber für Training und Regenfahrten sind sie sicher noch zu gebrauchen.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Alex94 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bonne 
bin auch gerde aus dem urlaub gekommen


----------



## Alex94 (4. August 2008)

Hallo Bonne 

Soll ich morgen schon mein Bike in die Schule mitbringen für WPF 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. August 2008)

ja, habe ich dir doch bei der busaufsicht gesagt


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2008)

Schreibs besser auf.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. August 2008)

Wenn alles gut läuft komme ich Do. zur AG.


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. August 2008)

schön, ich freue mich


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. August 2008)

An alle AG Teilnehmer in Altenkirchen; viel Glück am Samstag.
Ihr könnt ja auch für mich die Daumen drücken, für Duisburg.

*@ Bonne.* Deine Idee nach  der Tour war .

*@ Anfänger.* Bist du noch auf der Strecke ? Brauchst du licht?
Ich glaub du hast dir für AK was vorgenommen.
Melde mich die Tage nochmal


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. August 2008)

Wehe, wenn Sie losgelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (12. August 2008)

Wenn wir den Berg (ach dieses Wort löst immer wieder Verärgerung bei mir aus )

hoch gefahren wären, hätte der uns glatt erschlagen können dieser Baum.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ...Berg ... erschlagen ...
> Gruß Bonne



Guter Gedanke!?


----------



## Alex94 (15. August 2008)

cooles foto von mir hab garnit bemerkt das mich jemand fotografiert hat


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. September 2008)

?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. September 2008)

April ???? Sch.. Wetter

Bin trotzdem morgen um 15.45 in Hamm, 
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. September 2008)

LUCA is BACK!!!! 1. in WICKEDE!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Bonne, Hallo AG Team,
ich habe gerade meine Bike-Garage aufgeräumt.

Siehe da. Ein Kartoon Caps meines Riegel-Gel lieferanten.

Vorschlag:
Wer ist gefahren und hat nichts gewonnen????


----------



## emfau (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, Jungs und Mädels der MTB-AG IGS in Hamm!

Wir wollen morgen, Dienstag, den 30.12.08 eine Tour machen von ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden.
Treffpunkt ist um 13.30 Uhr am Synagogenplatz in Hamm.
Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mit kommen.


Susi Rippholz


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex94 (1. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute
Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. März 2009)

Die Treffpunkte im  März

Datum	Dienstag immer 15.45	Datum	Donnerstag immer 15.45
3.3	Roth Bolzplatz	5.3	IGS Hamm am Bahnwagon!!
10.3	Marco Imhausen	12.3	Fürthen Rodeo
17.3	Roth Bolzplatz	19.3	Synagogenplatz in Hamm
24.3	Marco Imhausen	26.3	Roth Bolzplatz
31.3	Ferienbeginn


----------



## emfau (23. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ihr wisst ja, dass die MTB-Ag bis zu den Osterferien ausfällt.
Wir wollen aber trotzdem diese Woche Donnerstag fahren. 



*Treffpunkt ist der Synagogenplatz in Hamm um 16.30 Uhr*!

Also nicht wie gewohnt um 15.45 Uhr! Ich vermute nämlich, dass Euch Eure Liftkurs-Lehrer erst um 16.00 Uhr entlassen, wenn Herr Bonnekessel nicht da ist. WIr werden um 18.00 Uhr zurück sein.




Bis dann, viele Grüße,

Susi Rippholz


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. März 2009)

Und Jungs,
wie war das Wochenende in Betzdorf?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Alex94 (30. März 2009)

hey
Bonne ich konnte da nicht hin wegen einem missverstendnis.

Ich glaub der Jerome war auch nicht da glaub nur Luca war da. Weiß aber nicht genau.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. März 2009)

???? was soll das denn? Ihr habt euch doch angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (30. März 2009)

Hi,

Luca war da.
Jerome war abgemeldet wegen Krankheit.
Alex war nicht da.



Ich hol mal Luca, der soll sich mal äußern.

Gruß, Susi


Hallo,

das Wochenende auf der Freusburg war klasse.
Ich war mit Jan Gotthard und Stefan Zöller in einem Zimmer. Die Burg ist richtig schön. Das Essen war auch ok.
Wir mussten um 6.00 Uhr aufstehen. Vor dem Frühstück sind wir eine Stunde gelaufen. Nach dem Frühstück sind wir gefahren. Nach dem Mittagessen hatten wir 4 Stunden Techniktraining. Das war total geil!
Sonntag war dann nach dem Mittagessen Schluss.
Ihr habt was verpasst.

Gruß Luca


----------



## Alex94 (30. März 2009)

Hallo 
Ja ich wäre aber auch gerne gekommen aber da kamm dan ne kleine Auseinandersetzung in der Schule un dan dachte ich meine eltern wären dan sauer was dan auch so einigermassen war un dan konnte ich nicht mehr kommen hätte da richtig lust zu gehabt  aber jetzt kann man das nicht mehr ändern

Gruß Alex


----------



## emfau (31. März 2009)

Luca und Fabian machen heute ne Tour.
Will noch jemand mit? Ihr habt doch heute früh Schluss und das Wetter ist richtig gut!


Ruft mal an!


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. April 2009)

Die Treffpunkte im  April

Datum	Dienstag immer 15.45	Datum	Donnerstag immer 15.45
21.4	Roth Bolzplatz	23.4	IGS Hamm am Bahnwagon!
28.4	Marco Imhausen	30.4	Fürthen Rodeo

Rennbericht-Ticker EMC 2009 1.Lauf Bekond

1.	Platz (U 15): 		Yanik Rötzel
1. Paltz (U 17):		Jerome Janzen
2. Platz (U 17):		Luca Rippholz
6. Platz (U 17):		Fabian Utsch


Renntermine April

26.04.2009 	Daun Mehren	Eifel-Mosel-Cup 2. Lauf  

alle Infos findet ihr unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. April 2009)

Jerome:  http://www.mtb-fotos.de/Galerie/Datei?p=11468&SID=b6b2a6aca8551f1c708433942c9d69413cbc495b
Luca: http://www.mtb-fotos.de/Galerie/Datei?p=11053
Bonne:http://www.mtb-fotos.de/Galerie/Datei?p=11091


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. April 2009)

Die Treffpunkte im  Mai

Datum	Dienstag immer 15.45	Datum	Donnerstag immer 15.45
5.5	Verabredet euch bitte selbstständig!	7.5	Verabredet euch bitte selbstständig!
12.5	Marco Imhausen	14.5	Fürthen Rodeo
19.5	Roth Bolzplatz	21.5	Christi Himmelfahrt
26.5	Marco Imhausen	28.5	Synagogenplatz (Bitte nicht auf den Treppen fahren!!!!)


----------



## benno f (28. Mai 2009)

vielen danke für die einladung heute hat mir großen spaß gemacht auch wenn ein dirtbike nicht grade perfekt für so ne tour ist würde ich gerne nochmal mitkommen auch mit helm danke gruß benno


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann hast du ihr einen Kurzüberblick der Juni Termine:

Die Treffpunkte

Datum	Dienstag immer 15.45	Datum	Donnerstag immer 15.45
2.6	Roth Boltzplatz	4.6	Synagogenplatz (Bitte nicht auf den Treppen fahren!!!!)
9.6	Marco Imhausen	11.6	Feiertag
16.6	Roth Bolzplatz	18.6	Fürthen Rodeo
23.6	Marco Imhausen	25.6	Synagogenplatz (Bitte nicht auf den Treppen fahren!!!!)
30.6	Roth Boltzplatz		

Rennbericht-Ticker

Rheinland-MTB-Cup in Betzdorf: Super, dass so viele mitgefahren sind!
Yannik und Pepe konnten gewinnen! Diana wurde wie Kaspar Orfen 2.!
Alle anderen haben gekämpft und wir müssten viele ins Ziel gebracht haben. Phillip Weber ist leider wegen technischem Defekt ausgeschieden (Reparatur in der Schule?)

Eifel-Mosel-Cup 2009

J.J. konnte mit dem Tagessieg auch den Gesamtsieg klar machen! Alex war 2. in Zell und Luca 4. Fabians Ergebnis liegt noch nicht vor, aber er war 5. oder 6..


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juni 2009)

Maja jat nix gebrochen! "Nur" ein bisserl was abgesplittert.

Gute Besserung

Bonne

P.S. gute besserung auch für Timo (Betzdorf-Crash)


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juni 2009)

benno f schrieb:


> vielen danke für die einladung heute hat mir großen spaß gemacht auch wenn ein dirtbike nicht grade perfekt für so ne tour ist würde ich gerne nochmal mitkommen auch mit helm danke gruß benno



und ohne Fluppen bzw. SMS-Terror...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2009)

Sodale, dann wird das mit meinem Besuch bei eurer AG demnächst hoffentlich klappen


----------



## Alex94 (7. Juni 2009)

Marcel ehm nur so zur info die AlexRimes XRC 100 wurden ehrlich vom markt genommen weil die bei der kleinsten belastung gerissen sind ich hab da ma angerufen un da wurde mir gesagt das meine Felgen schon beim einspeichen gerissen sin  aber wen die bei dir auch reisen bekommst du ersatz wen du da anrufst  ich hab da angerufen un ich bekomm jetzt DT Swiss XR 4.2 felgen mit DT speichen weil die AlexRimes nicht ok sin


----------



## missss (10. Oktober 2010)

Hat jmd lust ein bisschen in Pracht zu Trainieren bitte melden^^

alleine ist es lw...


----------

